# Dungeons & Dragons wird zum Film: Seht den genialen ersten Trailer!



## Marc Schmidt (22. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dungeons & Dragons wird zum Film: Seht den genialen ersten Trailer!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Dungeons & Dragons wird zum Film: Seht den genialen ersten Trailer!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nevrion (22. Juli 2022)

Obwohl ich jetzt im Trailer nichts gesehen habe, was mich komplett abgestoßen hat, fand ich den Soundtrack im Trailer irgendwie unpassend. Man stelle sich Herr der Ringe Trailer in solch einem Sound-Gefüge vor. Irgendwie passte das nicht so recht in die Fantasy-Ebene, in der Dungeon & Dragons eigentlich gehen sollte. Aber erst mal abwarten. Könnte nächstes Jahr tatsächlich einen Kino-Besuch wert sein.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Obwohl ich jetzt im Trailer nichts gesehen habe, was mich komplett abgestoßen hat, fand ich den Soundtrack im Trailer irgendwie unpassend. Man stelle sich Herr der Ringe Trailer in solch einem Sound-Gefüge vor. Irgendwie passte das nicht so recht in die Fantasy-Ebene, in der Dungeon & Dragons eigentlich gehen sollte. Aber erst mal abwarten. Könnte nächstes Jahr tatsächlich einen Kino-Besuch wert sein.


Allerdings "passt" der Soundtrack hier eher als zu Lotr.
D&D nimmt sich selber nicht zu ernst und im Prinzip kann die Musik ja laufen im Leben der Pen & Paper -Spieler.


----------



## Chroom (22. Juli 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Obwohl ich jetzt im Trailer nichts gesehen habe, was mich komplett abgestoßen hat, fand ich den Soundtrack im Trailer irgendwie unpassend. Man stelle sich Herr der Ringe Trailer in solch einem Sound-Gefüge vor. Irgendwie passte das nicht so recht in die Fantasy-Ebene, in der Dungeon & Dragons eigentlich gehen sollte. Aber erst mal abwarten. Könnte nächstes Jahr tatsächlich einen Kino-Besuch wert sein.


Led Zeppelin geht immer  

Edit: Hat From Software die Idee mit den Mimic Kisten von D&D geklaut oder umgekehrt oder ganz anders?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juli 2022)

Hmm, mal abwarten. Der Trailer sieht schon geil aus.
Was die Musik angeht, das kann funktionieren, hat es bei Ritter aus Leidenschaft mit Heath Ledger damals ja auch, was dem Film dann allerdings gleichzeitig auch immer etwas Seriosität nimmt.

Bei der ersten "Trilogie" (die Filme hatten nichts miteinander zu tun und entstanden auch mit vielen Jahren Abstand)  fand ich übrigens den ersten Teil richtig gut, er hat halt nur grottige CGI gehabt (die wirklich dem Film einiges an Schaden zufügte). Aus heutiger Sicht wird den meisten jedoch der 90er Humor nicht gefallen und einige werden sicher auch über Rassismus und Sexismus schimpfen (der schwarze Sidekick war halt der Comedy Relief und die sexy Elfe mit großer Oberweite würde den Spießern heute die Schamesröte auf die Wangen treiben.

Teil 2 hingegen war schon kein Low-Budget mehr, das war schon fast eine Hobbyproduktion und die Schauspieler waren auch alle extrem schlecht, aus der Story hätte man aber durchaus was machen können. Teil 3 erinnere ich mich nicht, vielleicht habe ich den gar nicht gesehen.

Fantasy-Filme waren schon in den 80ern immer eher so "hit or miss". Es gab einige, die trotz niedrigem Budget zu gefallen wussten und andere die trotz hohem Budget ziemliche Grütze waren. Viele waren dann auch noch eher auf Comedy ausgelegt, was den Mainstream ansprechen sollte aber dem Film nicht wirklich guttat.


Eragon war ja auch so ein "Fail", die Bücher waren eigentlich ganz okay bis auf das wirklich extrem grottige Ende und das der Bruder(?) vom Normalo zum Super-Krieger mutierte. Der Film versagte bei mir hauptsächlich daran, dass Teenage Eragon als Love Interest die über 30-Jährige Freundin eines der Produzenten an die Seite gestellt bekam, was irgendwie gar nicht passen wollte (sie sah toll aus aber zusammen wirkten die beiden immer wie Mutter und Sohn). Da hätten sie ruhig aber dennoch nicht unbedingt nach einem Teil einstellen müssen. So bleibt der Film halt eine Fußnote in den Annalen der Film-Fantasy.

Warum fiel mir jetzt Eragon ein!? Weil in Dungeon's & Dragon's als auch Eragon einer der besten Charakterdarsteller aller Zeiten mitspielt, Jeremy Irons.


----------



## Nevrion (22. Juli 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> D&D nimmt sich selber nicht zu ernst und im Prinzip kann die Musik ja laufen im Leben der Pen & Paper -Spieler.


Dass D&D sich nicht ernst nimmt, halte ich für eine etwas übertriebene Aussage. Klar, gibt es humoristische Passagen, aber in seiner Grunderzählung ist es ein ernst gemeint. Allerdings gibt es immer wieder mal Ausläufer, die daraus reinen Klamauk machen. Hoffen wir, dass uns der dumpfe Marvel-Humor an dieser Stelle erspart bleibt.


----------



## Chroom (22. Juli 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass uns der dumpfe Marvel-Humor an dieser Stelle erspart bleibt.


Ja hoffentlich.


----------



## Marc Schmidt (22. Juli 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Dass D&D sich nicht ernst nimmt, halte ich für eine etwas übertriebene Aussage. Klar, gibt es humoristische Passagen, aber in seiner Grunderzählung ist es ein ernst gemeint. Allerdings gibt es immer wieder mal Ausläufer, die daraus reinen Klamauk machen. Hoffen wir, dass uns der dumpfe Marvel-Humor an dieser Stelle erspart bleibt.


Also die Sprüche, die im Trailer gebracht wurden, haben meinen persönlichen Humor nicht getroffen. Bin auch gar kein Fan davon, einfach ein Gag-Feuerwerk ohne Sinn und Verstand abzufeuern. Aber da werden wir wohl auf den vollständigen Film warten müssen.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juli 2022)

Mir ist das Gag-Feuerwerk und die Nähe zum Ursprungsmaterial recht egal, D&D ist ein Rollenspielsystem mit Raum für alle möglichen Storys. Hauptsache ist der Film ist kurzweilig und tolles Popcornkino. 

Und PS: Oha, Michelle Rodriguez ist ja richtig alt geworden, vielleicht sollte sie solche Rollen langsam lieber an jüngere abtreten und andere Arten von Projekten in Angriff nehmen.



Chroom schrieb:


> Edit: Hat From Software die Idee mit den Mimic Kisten von D&D geklaut oder umgekehrt oder ganz anders?


Wer die von wem hat weiß ich jetzt nicht aber die gibt es schon ewig in der Fantasy Literatur.
Edit: Laut Internet angeblich tatsächlich 1974 von Gary Gygax für D&D erfunden.
Edit 2: In Videospielen angeblich zuerst in frühen Dragon Quest / Dragon Warrior Titeln in den 80ern aufgetaucht.


----------



## masto-don (22. Juli 2022)

leider scheint das schon wieder eine verfilmung nach schema f zu werden, um den massenmarkt zu erreichen. nicht jeder film brauch humoristische einlagen, die meistens eh sehr flach ausfallen und dahingehend, würde ich mir für die zukunft mehr ernsthafte filme wünschen. übertrieben gesagt, fühlt sich auch  jeder zweite film der letzten jahre gleich an, weil sie alle nach dem gleichen schema/drehbuch aufgebaut sind. ryan reynolds z.b. spielt seit deadpool gefühlt auch nur noch die gleiche rolle. ^^


----------



## Calewin (22. Juli 2022)

Als laaaanglähriger D&D Spieler in Pen & Paper Form bin ich eher zurückhaltend. Klar werde ich mir den Film anschauen, aber es wird hoffentlich nicht so ein Klamauk, wie der für mich furchtbare 3. Thor Film…wenn man schon für beide Filme Led Zeppelin bemüht…Trailer und Musik haben mich sehr an Thor 3 erinnert.


Chroom schrieb:


> Led Zeppelin geht immer
> 
> Edit: Hat From Software die Idee mit den Mimic Kisten von D&D geklaut oder umgekehrt oder ganz anders?


D&D gibt’s dann doch schon etwas länger… ^^


McDrake schrieb:


> D&D nimmt sich selber nicht zu ernst und im Prinzip kann die Musik ja laufen im Leben der Pen & Paper -Spieler.


Oh…und wie sich D&D ernst nimmt.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Oh…und wie sich D&D ernst nimmt.


Der Film allerdings sich selber nicht


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2022)

Chris Pine braucht wohl dringend Geld. Es sieht zwar nicht übel aus, aber das ist im Jahr 2022 auch kein Kunststück mehr. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Eragon. Das sah damals auch ganz gut aus, war aber ein durchschnittlicher Film mit nem nervigen Cliffhanger-Ende.


----------



## Calewin (22. Juli 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der Film allerdings sich selber nicht


Der Film nicht. Deswegen bin ich ja auch skeptisch und frage mich, was das eigentlich noch mit D&D zu tun hat.
Aber seit dem Wizards of the Coast von Hasbro gekauft wurde, hat sich viel vom Ursprünglichen geändert.


----------



## golani79 (22. Juli 2022)

Der Trailer schaut mich eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam an - bin gespannt.

Bei so Vorlagen, habe ich es mittlerweile aufgegeben, mir nen Film / ne Serie nach meinen Vorstellungen vorzustellen bzw zu wünschen, denn da wird man dann meist eh nur enttäuscht.


----------



## audiopathik (23. Juli 2022)

'We need strength, we also need courage, magic...' klingt nach Punkteverteilung beim Helden erstellen. Fehlt bloß dass der D20 RNG ihnen den Schuss verhaut "3 + 4 = 7 (miss)"


----------



## Annodazumal (23. Juli 2022)

Also ich sehe da auf dem sehr schönen Sonnenuntergang Bild: 
QuiGon, Ashoka, Anakin, Ventress und den alten Obi Wan...


----------



## hunterseyes (23. Juli 2022)

Es war schon ne Katastrophe sich Dungeons & Dragons als Film damals zu geben...nun ein neuer Versuch daraus nen film zu machen? Wann war das damals um die 2000/2001? Lang ists her, aber das war schon unterste Schublade.
Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn es keine Kinder als Schauspieler als Hauptakteure hat.
Der Trailer in deutsch




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9LuqfFhmW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oha, Michelle Rodriguez ist ja richtig alt geworden, vielleicht sollte sie solche Rollen langsam lieber an jüngere abtreten und andere Arten von Projekten in Angriff nehmen.


Seit Avatar sind ja auch schon 13 Jahre vergangen, wobei 44 noch kein Alter ist.
Sie soll ja wohl auch 10Kg Muskeln zugenommen haben für den Streifen, was für mein empfinden ihr echt nicht steht und sie sehr maskulin erscheinen läßt, es hat schon was von den Damen Schwimmerriegen der DDR wo man dachte das wären nur Kerle (was in Top Secret sogar verwurstet wurde) 😲


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Seit Avatar sind ja auch schon 13 Jahre vergangen, wobei 44 noch kein Alter ist.
> Sie soll ja wohl auch 10Kg Muskeln zugenommen haben für den Streifen, was für mein empfinden ihr echt nicht steht und sie sehr maskulin erscheinen läßt, es hat schon was von den Damen Schwimmerriegen der DDR wo man dachte das wären nur Kerle (was in Top Secret sogar verwurstet wurde) 😲


Ja, ich habe gestern endlich Eternals nachgeholt, Angelina Jolie (47) und Salma Hayek (56) sind auch erschreckend alt geworden, das passiert, wenn man einen Schauspieler eine Weile nicht sieht. 

Das Michelle Rodriguez massiv Muskeln aufgebaut hatte war auch das erste was mir aufgefallen war. Und ja, es steht ihr absolut nicht, wahrscheinlich is das auch ein Grund, dass sie durch die plötzliche Breite älter wirkt.


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe gestern endlich Eternals nachgeholt, Angelina Jolie (47) und Salma Hayek (56) sind auch erschreckend alt geworden, das passiert, wenn man einen Schauspieler eine Weile nicht sieht.
> 
> Das Michelle Rodriguez massiv Muskeln aufgebaut hatte war auch das erste was mir aufgefallen war. Und ja, es steht ihr absolut nicht, wahrscheinlich is das auch ein Grund, dass sie durch die plötzliche Breite älter wirkt.


Hoffentlich haben deine Augen den Anblick überlebt! Also ganz ehrlich.. wie kann man dem Publikum sowas nur zumuten? 
Am besten alle SchauspielerInnen ab 30 ausmustern hinter die Kulissen.. geht ja gar nicht!!!


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben deine Augen den Anblick überlebt! Also ganz ehrlich.. wie kann man dem Publikum sowas nur zumuten?
> Am besten alle SchauspielerInnen ab 30 ausmustern hinter die Kulissen.. geht ja gar nicht!!!


Zunächst bin ich tatsächlich kein Michelle Rodriguez Fan, wann immer sie irgendwo mitspielt überlege ich mir zwei Mal, ob ich den Film schauen möchte. 

Bei Angelina Jolie und Salma Hayek hat mich das alt aussehen nur erschrocken, weil ich sie lange nicht gesehen habe. Und ich wundere mich ein wenig, weil gerade die mit Sicherheit sehr viel Geld für Schönheitsprodukte ausgeben. Übrigens gilt das selbstredend auch für männliche Schauspieler. 

Ich habe letzte Woche einen Bericht über eine Fitnessfanatikerin gesehen. Die hatte den Körper einer wohlgeformten 25-Jährigen, die Haut einer gepflegten 30-Jährigen, das Gesicht einer gepflegten 40-Jährigen und ... graue Haare, weil die Dame stolze 70 war. 
Sprich, mit entsprechend Aufwand kann man sich lange jung halten, vielleicht nicht so extrem aber das ist nun einmal Teil des Jobs.

Und außerdem ja, es stößt mir generell immer ein wenig sauer auf, wenn 40+ Schauspieler rumturnen wie 20-Jährige. Das gilt ebenso für Männer.


----------



## audiopathik (23. Juli 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Es war schon ne Katastrophe sich Dungeons & Dragons als Film damals zu geben...nun ein neuer Versuch daraus nen film zu machen?


Die Mortal Kombat Filme waren auch immer übelster B-Movie Trash. In den ersten Minuten konnte man denken ist das womöglich n Porno? so schlecht. Dann der letzte/neue ist aber trotzdem ziemlich gut.


----------



## hunterseyes (23. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und außerdem ja, es stößt mir generell immer ein wenig sauer auf, wenn 40+ Schauspieler rumturnen wie 20-Jährige. Das gilt ebenso für Männer.


wieso das? Wir haben bei uns im Verein auch  60+ alte Herren, die den 20Jährigen in Punkto Fitness weit überlegen sind. Egal ob Schlagkraft, Beweglichkeit oder Schnelligkeit. (Wing-Tsung)
Gerade im Vergleich zur Jugend (12-2, die 2 Stunden vor uns trainieren sieht es echt traurig aus in den ersten Wochen/Monaten. Die neuen Mitglieder halten kaum durch, 70% schaffen nicht mal das erste Quartal und kündigen wieder. Sind alle wohl nichts mehr gewohnt.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> wieso das? Wir haben bei uns im Verein auch  60+ alte Herren, die den 20Jährigen in Punkto Fitness weit überlegen sind. Egal ob Schlagkraft, Beweglichkeit oder Schnelligkeit. (Wing-Tsung)
> Gerade im Vergleich zur Jugend (12-2, die 2 Stunden vor uns trainieren sieht es echt traurig aus in den ersten Wochen/Monaten. Die neuen Mitglieder halten kaum durch, 70% schaffen nicht mal das erste Quartal und kündigen wieder. Sind alle wohl nichts mehr gewohnt.


Wing Tsun habe ich auch mal gemacht, das ist ja quasi DER Kampfsport für unbewegliche Hausfrauen... ^^ 
Die 60-Jährigen Herren möchte ich dann doch mal auf dem Fußballplatz sehen, ob die gegen 20 - 30-Jährige dann immer noch so gut ausschauen... Ich antworte dir vorab, nein tun sie nicht. 

Und warum ich Wing Tsun unter anderem wieder aufgehört hatte, wir hatten da ein paar bei, die hatten anderen Kampfsport gemacht und die hatten Spaß daran sehr hart zuzuschlagen. Und wenn du als Anfänger (die waren es ja theoretisch auch) immer volle Pfund aufs Maul bekommst und der Trainer nur sagt, musst du auch härter zuschlagen, vergeht einem irgendwann halt der Spaß. Ich dachte ich wollte erst mal die Techniken lernen und kein Vollkontakt Boxen. 

Ein trainierter 20-Jähriger schlägt bei Beweglichkeit, Geschwindigkeit, Reflexen etc. jeden trainierten 60-Jährigen um Längen.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Die Mortal Kombat Filme waren auch immer übelster B-Movie Trash. In den ersten Minuten konnte man denken ist das womöglich n Porno? so schlecht. Dann der letzte/neue ist aber trotzdem ziemlich gut.


Ich fand den ersten MK Film genial. Das einzige was störte waren Christopher Lambert, die lahmen Frauenkämpfe sowie halt die schlechten Kulissen und dann noch Goro. Aber insbesondere Johnny Cage und seine Sprüche waren (auf Englisch) fantastisch und auch die Kämpfe von Liu Kang waren allererste Klasse. Und die Musik ist noch heute absolut geil. 

Ich habe den Film in den 90ern rauf und runter geschaut. War lange Zeit mein liebster Kampfsportfilm. 

Der zweite Teil geht dann allerdings für mich auch in die Geschichte als schlechtester Film aller Zeiten ein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche einen Bericht über eine Fitnessfanatikerin gesehen. Die hatte den Körper einer wohlgeformten 25-Jährigen, die Haut einer gepflegten 30-Jährigen, das Gesicht einer gepflegten 40-Jährigen und ... graue Haare, weil die Dame stolze 70 war.
> Sprich, mit entsprechend Aufwand kann man sich lange jung halten, vielleicht nicht so extrem aber das ist nun einmal Teil des Jobs.


Vermutlich hat sie auch jede einzelne gewonnene Minute mit Fitness zugebracht um die Rechnung zu kompletieren. 😉


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat sie auch jede einzelne gewonnene Minute mit Fitness zugebracht um die Rechnung zu kompletieren. 😉


Ja, sie macht den ganzen Tag nichts anderes, ist ja Rentnerin.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, sie macht den ganzen Tag nichts anderes, ist ja Rentnerin.


Ich meinte Insgesamt
40 Jahre Jünger = 40 Jahre Aufwand 😁


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich meinte Insgesamt
> 40 Jahre Jünger = 40 Jahre Aufwand 😁


Sie ist vor zwölf Jahren angefangen hat sie erzählt, allerdings ist schwer zu sagen, wieviel Körperpflege sie vorher betrieben hat. Sie haben nämlich leider kein altes Foto gezeigt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sie ist vor zwölf Jahren angefangen hat sie erzählt, allerdings ist schwer zu sagen, wieviel Körperpflege sie vorher betrieben hat. Sie haben nämlich leider kein altes Foto gezeigt.


Vorher nichts zu machen wird es wohl sicherlich auch nicht gewesen sein.
Es war eine Anspielung auf die Rechnung
Lebensverlängerung um n Jahre durch Sport & zusätzliche Bewegung im gleichen Zeitraum, unter dem Strich ist die Rechnung statistisch bei ±0 😐


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Vorher nichts zu machen wird es wohl sicherlich auch nicht gewesen sein.
> Es war eine Anspielung auf die Rechnung
> Lebensverlängerung um n Jahre durch Sport & zusätzliche Bewegung im gleichen Zeitraum, unter dem Strich ist die Rechnung statistisch bei ±0 😐


Es ging ja nicht um Lebensverlängerung, sondern dass eine 70-Jährige durch entsprechende Körperpflege eben nicht mal wie 40 aussieht sondern eher wie 35. Natürlich spielt da auch genetische Veranlagung mit rein, ich meinte nur, insbesondere Schauspieler haben Zeit und Geld da was zu machen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ging ja nicht um Lebensverlängerung, sondern dass eine 70-Jährige durch entsprechende Körperpflege eben nicht mal wie 40 aussieht sondern eher wie 35. Natürlich spielt da auch genetische Veranlagung mit rein, ich meinte nur, insbesondere Schauspieler haben Zeit und Geld da was zu machen.


Definitiv, als ich als Teeny eine Segeltour mit mehreren Dutzend gleichaltrigen machte, war ich erschrocken wie "alt" die Hände eines Mädchens (<18!) aussahen, Falten etc.
Kein gesundheitliches Problem oder so, wie ich später erfahren habe, aber die hätte ich ungesehen an den Armen einer Frau Mitte 40+ erwartet. 😲


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Definitiv, als ich als Teeny eine Segeltour mit mehreren Dutzend gleichaltrigen machte, war ich erschrocken wie "alt" die Hände eines Mädchens (<18!) aussahen, Falten etc.
> Kein gesundheitliches Problem oder so, wie ich später erfahren habe, aber die hätte ich ungesehen an den Armen einer Frau Mitte 40+ erwartet. 😲


Ein paar entferntere Verwandte von mir, zwei Brüder, waren schon als Teenager Alkoholiker (sind aber später trocken geworden), die sahen auch mit um die 20 aus wie 40. Das war wirklich erschreckend. Erst jetzt so mit 60 sehen sie wieder ihrem Alter entsprechend aus, die hatten ihr ganzes Leben damit zu kämpfen.


----------

